# my betta was attacked, now hes sick



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

welll i had a male betta in a ten gallon tank with a few small neons and some shrimp and small prawns, well about a week ago one of the prawns got ahold of the betta and sredded its fins, so i moved the betta to his own 2 galon hex tank with some biocoat (stress reliever), he was very stressed at first, he lost most of his color, and his fins are trashed, in the last week he has def relaxed and is swimming around just fine, however his color has only come back a little bit, and his fins are def not better, PLUS he wont eat anything, is there anything i can do to help his fins grow back and let him regain some color? and what should i do about the feeding issue?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i used melafix before for fin rot with my cories, but i dont know how much sensitive bettas are.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You can use melafix or Cure-all. As far as feeding maybe try to feed him some bloodworms.


----------

